# نظرة عامة حول الهندسة الصناعية



## عادل7086 (10 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

بداية أود أن أحيي جميع المهندسين في هذا المنتدى الرائع و خاصة المهندسين الصناعيين، وهذه ول مشاركة لي في هذا المنتدى و اتمنى أن تكون فيها شئ من الفائدة للجميع.

اخوكم م / عادل (ماجستير هندسة صناعية) ومتخصص في تطبيق و تطوير برامج الصيانة الحديثة


----------



## صناعي1 (10 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم 

اهلا بك اخ عادل بيننا و مشكور على المشاركة الجميلة، و نحن بانتظار مساهماتك و خبراتك في المنتدى حيث هناك العديد من المواضيع المتعلقة بالصيانة في المنتدى. طبعا لا تنسى الدخول الى الموضوع التالي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//showthread.php?t=24132
لتعرفنا بنفسك و تتعرف على أعضاء المنتدى

و مرحبا بك مرة اخرى


----------



## Eng. Lutfi (11 يونيو 2007)

شكراً جزيلاً لك على الموضوع....

و إن شاء الله تستفيد و تفيد....


----------



## islam2a (11 يونيو 2007)

شكرا لك يا بشمهندس عادل
الملف رائع و بة معلومات جيدة

كما نرحب بك فى الملتقى زميل واخ جديد 
وشكرا لك


----------



## المهندس-13 (1 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله فيكم


----------

